# [MYSQL] Query failed



## Arktischer Fuchs (15. August 2012)

Guten Tag.
Ich habe ein Problem, zu dem ich jetzt bereits etliche Zeit in Google suche, aber bisher nichts gefunden habe, was mich weiterbringen könnte.
Es geht um einen Fehler, den Webspell bei mir verursacht und dieser dann in MySQL auftritt.
Ich habe bereits anderwalting erfahren, dass ich folgendes bei Webspell ändern muss:

define(DEBUG, "OFF"); -> define(DEBUG, "ON");

Das habe ich (erfolgreich) erledigt und bekam folgendes präsentiert:


```
Query failed: errorno=1064
error=You have an error in your  SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server  version for the right syntax to use near '-divsettings' at line 1
query=SELECT * FROM arc-divsettings
```
Ich bräuchte so schnell wie möglich Hilfe bei der Sache, wäre echt super!


----------



## DarkMo (15. August 2012)

wie es scheint hast du eine tabelle namens "arc-divsettings". mittels der query (db anfrage) "query=SELECT * FROM arc-divsettings" will er alles aus dieser tabelle ausgewählt und ausgegeben haben. ich schätze jetzt mal irgendwie ganz simpel, dass mysql keine bindestriche mag ^^ sprich, du müsstest eventuell den tabellen namen und eben dann auch (alle!) query strings anpassen. ich vermutej etz mal ganz simpel, dass er den bindestrich als minus ansieht und ne rechnung ergibt an der stelle keinen sinn.


----------



## Arktischer Fuchs (15. August 2012)

Jetzt wo du es sagst, schaltets bei mir!
Ich hatte bisher den Fehler nämlich immer und jedes Mal (wenn ich mich Recht erinnere Bindestriche in dem Tabellennamen).
Vielleicht ist das für den dann irgendwie negativiert oder sonstwas!

Ich werde das mal prüfen, danke dir.


----------



## Arktischer Fuchs (15. August 2012)

Das Problem hat sich jetzt gelöst, aber wenn ich einen neuen Benutzer testeshalber in Webspell hinzufügen will, kommt danach wieder Query failed.


----------



## DarkMo (15. August 2012)

najo, wenn du verschiedene queries (auslesen is ja SELECT und einfügen währe INSERT bzw UPDATE gibts ja auch noch - gott, is scho wieder lang her ><) hast, müsstest du halt überall den namen anpassen. wäre jetz meine erste vermutung.


----------



## Arktischer Fuchs (15. August 2012)

Ich hatte den Debug-mode ausgemacht, die Datenbank per PHPMYADMIN gelöscht und eine neue angelegt, dann Webspell neu installiert...
Danach kam der Query gleich, wenn man die Seite aufruft... http://arctic-division.de/index.php


----------

